# Some Moebius Robot B9 Questions



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

Folks,

I've been collecting parts, anticipating my build of the Moebius Robot B9. After review of the forum and the posts, I want to add sound, lights, and motion to my GUNTER.

After review of many posts, I'm undecided on what to use for the lights. I think I'll do the sound using the Bigdawgs card that Teslabe outlined. Now for the lights in the chest and the head. I'm not sure, but didn't Teslabe modify a MechaLabs panel light set? (I read so many posts, I honestly forget and a lot of the photos are now long gone.) How does that compare to one of the other kits? If you used another kit, did you like it and why? I'm not so sure on using fiber optics and routing the fibers will be a pain (would rather solder SMD LEDs).

Also, the brain area. I read so much on this my head hurts. I remember Teslabe using 7 simple flasher units and it appears he tucked the board under the crown area. OK, then another post seemed to indicate that he used 3mm white flashing LEDs. And then another one, he used a DigiKey driver to drive the lights. OK, which method did he use, all three? And where? I'm afraid after the photos disappeared, it is difficult if not impossible to follow what was done. When I do my WIP build, I hope not to store the photos on this site so I run out of room and have the photos disappear (although that's what magicians do best!).

Anyway, some guidance and help in this would be appreciated. I also wanted to motorize the unit and am looking into a HengLong tank that I can cannibalize. Some of you modelers have been down this road already and it would help me greatly as I travel down it as well. :grin2:

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Bill,
I look forward to your build.....:thumbsup: Let me answer some of your questions, 
1) "Now for the lights in the chest and the head. I'm not sure, but didn't Teslabe modify a MechaLabs panel light set?", I did not, I built my own, but the lighting kits out there are a good option.
2) " I remember Teslabe using 7 simple flasher units and it appears he tucked the board under the crown area. OK, then another post seemed to indicate that he used 3mm white flashing LEDs", I used 10-3mm
white "flashing" LEDs and three 0603 red LEDs with their own flasher IC soldered to them in the brain and 7 0603 red LEDs controlled by the 7 flasher circuits for the finger lights.
3) "I'm afraid after the photos disappeared, it is difficult if not impossible to follow what was done". Most of the photos I posted can be found on Bob May's website, Pictures Page
and videos here on my "youtube" channel, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9ny3EvBQcfGzbmuBv3GjTg
4) "I also wanted to motorize the unit and am looking into a HengLong tank that I can cannibalize". I used this to control the track motors and other effects in the robot, Heng Long RC 2.4G Upgrade Set V3 for 1/16 Smoke & Sound Tank | eBay

I hope this helps some, I can answer some questions, but you need to know, some of these mods can ether turn out well or fail horribly.....:surprise:
Be sure and post pictures ans videos......:wave:

teslabe.


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

Teslabe,

Thank you very much! Yes, I followed the pictures from Bob May's website. Also you were kind enough to have some links in your YouTube videos. I have been looking at all of them. And I'd like to thank you for providing the inspiration to build a Moebius Robot B9. If mine turns out half as good as yours, I'll be a happy camper! I think your mods turned out very well. Your Robot B9 is "museum quality" and it is a one-of-a-kind model.

Now I understand you bought more than one kit. Did you ever put the other kits together? Did you build them the same way? 
Did you paint one gold and have the Robot state "You can call me Golden Boy"? :laugh:

The big bearing came in the mail from China. I'm still waiting on the 16mm bearings for the treads. I also have the photo etch parts for the Robot. Pretty soon I will start putting it all together. I may start on the bottom as apparently there is a lot of putty and sanding. I will need to set up a good place where I can take pictures when the build begins. 

BTW, I was looking into washing the parts before I start the build. I was careful to read a lot of the bottles and the suggestions made. Someone said he used SimpleGreen. I read that it was not good on instrument panels, others warned not good with acrylics. I don't know what the clear parts are, but I don't really want to take a chance. I know that Windex can craze Lexan because the ammonia in Windex attacks it. And I am not totally sure what the clear parts are made of but if it is an acrylic resin, I didn't want to take any chances. So I plan on using Dawn dish soap and a bottle called Awesome which is a degreaser containing 2-butoxy ethanol. So the alcohol (cousin to moonshine) is water soluble and will cut the grease and mold release agents. (Per chemistry, like dissolves like.) So I won't leave it sit in the bath too long, will rinse thoroughly, and give it the squeak test afterwards.

Once I make a trip to the hobby store to get some plastic tubing (for the wheel bearings) and some other items, I hope to start on the build soon.

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

In addition to their Wondercon announcement of the 2001 Discovery, Moebius has also announced an upgrade to the B9 kit with a seamless bubble. From the announcement: "A deluxe kit will be available, plus kits to update your current kit in any state whether built or unbuilt."


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

fire91bird said:


> In addition to their Wondercon announcement of the 2001 Discovery, Moebius has also announced an upgrade to the B9 kit with a seamless bubble. From the announcement: "A deluxe kit will be available, plus kits to update your current kit in any state whether built or unbuilt."


When will that happen? A seamless bubble would be cool but the ones I saw built looked pretty good even with a seam.

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

htmagic said:


> When will that happen? A seamless bubble would be cool but the ones I saw built looked pretty good even with a seam.
> 
> May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!
> 
> MagicBill


I haven't seen a release date, but here's a link to the news on CultTVMan's site. The Robot news is down a bit: Moebius Figure News

Thanks to John P for reporting the news from Culttvman.


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

fire91bird,

Thanks for the heads up. I was in my hobby shop this afternoon and saw the Moebius 1/6 Robot B9 kit. It said 50th anniversary on it and it had the photo etched screens for the torso. I had to buy my photo etch parts separate. So was this a new addition? 

Thanks!

May the *FORCE* be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

htmagic said:


> fire91bird,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I was in my hobby shop this afternoon and saw the Moebius 1/6 Robot B9 kit. It said 50th anniversary on it and it had the photo etched screens for the torso. I had to buy my photo etch parts separate. So was this a new addition?
> 
> ...


Yes, the seamless bubble is new and not in the current edition of the kit. There's a "coming soon" on the poster, so no telling when it will be available. I have to say, it's great of Moebius to make it available separately from the kit.


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

If the seamless bubble arrives soon enough, I'll incorporate it in my build. I understand it is 2 mm glass. So it should be clearer as well. Just like the real one!

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## dablakh0l (Feb 22, 2015)

I actually made molds for the rubber parts for mine. I cast them in dark gray tinted urethane. So now, the arms, legs, knee sections, treads and bubble lifter are all flexible!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

wow... would love to see those parts! Can you make some extra sets at all? I'd be very interested. Thanks, K


dablakh0l said:


> I actually made molds for the rubber parts for mine. I cast them in dark gray tinted urethane. So now, the arms, legs, knee sections, treads and bubble lifter are all flexible!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Just saw the seamless bubble on display at WonderFest. No release date, but it is gorgeous!!!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

veedubb67 said:


> Just saw the seamless bubble on display at WonderFest. No release date, but it is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


You can pre-order at CultTVMan. Have mine on pre-order.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

htmagic said:


> ... I was in my hobby shop this afternoon and saw the Moebius 1/6 Robot B9 kit. It said 50th anniversary on it and it had the photo etched screens for the torso. I had to buy my photo etch parts separate. So was this a new addition? ...


The original release of the kit came with photoetch for the grills, however it was the wrong pattern. I included accurately shaped grills that mimic the expanded metal used in the "real" Robot.


----------

